# Costello Why am I baned? Is it because of the VPN provider?



## tehzebra (Oct 31, 2013)

So today I felt Like checking out what is new on gbatemp only to find out that my VPN IP is being blocked. I have tried to contact you Costello but it seems to me like "unblocking" or "unbanning" me is out of the question, especially since not receiving my email message is a permanent error.

This is the message that I am getting when I visit the website with my VPN IP.
IP Blocked

*Your IP address is blocked from this server*

It appears that you are connecting through an IP address that is currently blocked by the firewall running on our server.
If you want to visit GBAtemp.net please simply switch off your proxy or VPN connection, or try connecting from your home address.
If you think this is a mistake, please feel free to contact us.
NOTE: we will NOT unban your particular VPN/proxy/TOR/hosting IP address. Please do not contact us for exceptions.

Your blocked IP address is: 109.201.154.200

PS. I am showing my fake VPN IP because I don't care who sees it. But on another note why create such a screwed up way of sending a blocked IP message without a reason and a explanation?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 31, 2013)

tehzebra said:


> So today I felt Like checking out what is new on gbatemp only to find out that my VPN IP is being blocked. I have tried to contact you Costello but it seems to me like "unblocking" or "unbanning" me is out of the question, especially since not receiving my email message is a permanent error.
> 
> This is the message that I am getting when I visit the website with my VPN IP.
> IP Blocked
> ...


Did you even read the message? Apparently GBAtemp doesn't allow VPNs, and your account will be fine if you log in without it.


> If you want to visit GBAtemp.net please simply switch off your proxy or VPN connection, or try connecting from your home address.


----------



## tehzebra (Oct 31, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Did you even read the message? Apparently GBAtemp doesn't allow VPNs, and your account will be fine if you log in without it.


 
A more thorough reason and explanation would suffice.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 31, 2013)

Because in the case of requiring an IP ban, banning a VPN IP is even less useful than banning a home IP.

At least that's the first thing to come to mind.


----------



## tehzebra (Oct 31, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Because in the case of requiring an IP ban, banning a VPN IP is even less useful than banning a home IP.
> 
> At least that's the first thing to come to mind.


 

Okay so what rules on this website specify that people can't use a proxy or a VPN in order to view the whole website? The only rules for this website that can find are the forum rules, and even than they say NOTHING about not using a proxy or a vpn.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 31, 2013)

VPNs and Proxies are banned from accessing the site mainly for security as well as multiple other reasons.

The reason why the blocking of proxies and VPNs is not in the rules is because if you try and access the site through such means you get an automated message telling you they are blocked.


----------



## Costello (Oct 31, 2013)

visit the site with your home address and it'll be fine.
in recent days we have attempted to lift the VPN/proxy ban. 
The result of this attempt was a SHITTON of spam (between 20-50 spambots a day).
So we had no other choice but to put the ban back up.


----------

